# EMS License Plates now ready



## daedalus

For those who live in California, I would encourage you to take a look at the EMS memorial license plates now available. They are sold through Cal EMSA and cost fifty bucks. http://www.emsa.ca.gov/about/license_plate/default.asp


----------



## Sasha

Oooh I want one for Florida!


----------



## reaper

Ours are only $30.00!!

http://www.bcgov.net/ems/news_and_events.php


----------



## Sapphyre

OOOOO, about time, thanks Daedalus!


----------



## Airwaygoddess

*You Bet!*

I know what I am buying my self for the holidays!!!! ^_^


----------



## Ridryder911

Yours is much better looking than our's.







I still don't know who Sam Ple is ?


----------



## Hal9000

*Recently in MT*

We recently got ours here in MT.

Anyway, here is ours:





It'd be better if it didn't have that ugly orange.


----------



## VentMedic

Sasha said:


> Oooh I want one for Florida!


 
Support the FFs.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/specialtytags/miscellaneous/salutes_firefighters.html

We do have a lot of specialty tags in Florida.

http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/specialtytags/


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

Wait, so are these to show support for EMS or to be issued to registered EMTs?


----------



## EMTCop86

Sweet I didn't even know they made these. Thanks for the info.


----------



## EMTCop86

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Wait, so are these to show support for EMS or to be issued to registered EMTs?


 
Looks like to just show support, I didn't see anything on there saying you could not get it if you are not in EMS.


----------



## tydek07

I don't think North Dakota has anything like that


----------



## Hal9000

*In MT...*

That I know of, you must be an EMT.  At least that's what the form I saw said.


----------



## Sapphyre

Wu, originally the first year's issuance was supposed to be certified EMS only (as I understood it).  Looks like though it's just to show support, and fund a number of programs, such as PAD.  It's not supposed to be like the plates that are issued in some of the northeastern states, since we don't have volunteer EMS, and we never respond POV.  Not supposed to get us out of anything.


----------



## Grady_emt

GA just got ours last July. In order to get one, you must show your State EMT/Medic card.  You must also provide it when you renew your tag annually.  The tag number is the order in which you applied for it, so the first person to apply for it got EU1, the 172nd, got EU172 etc etc etc


----------



## NolaRabbit

Here's ours:





(image linked from fireplates.com)

Not as pretty as the CA one.


----------



## Spera

New York is just boring.


----------



## Clibby

Mass just got one too, though I have never seen it.


----------



## Sasha

VentMedic said:


> Support the FFs.
> 
> http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/specialtytags/miscellaneous/salutes_firefighters.html
> 
> We do have a lot of specialty tags in Florida.
> 
> http://www.flhsmv.gov/dmv/specialtytags/



I know. I'm gonna get the organ donation one, since I'm not a FF and I would feel weird driving around with that on my car, just wish we had a strictly EMS plate!


----------



## VentMedic

Sasha said:


> I know. I'm gonna get the organ donation one, since I'm not a FF and I would feel weird driving around with that on my car, just wish we had a strictly EMS plate!


 
I support the manatees. I prefer not to have any vanity plates, decals or bumper stickers on my car. However, if I was certain the money would actually go toward the improvement of EMS, I might consider having one. Unfortunately, with our tax appropriation guidelines and amendment battles at election time, there is no guarantee the right agencies will get the correct funding. We've also seen what promises were made with the lotto money.

The manatees probably don't get much of the proceeds either but they make for a cute plate and nobody takes note of my certifications if I do choose to stop or pass by an accident scene.


----------



## Arkymedic

Here is Arkansas's


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH

Clibby said:


> Mass just got one too, though I have never seen it.



ES?  Someone dropped the M!  I was confused for a second when i first saw that!


----------



## BLSBoy

Jersey come out with one for the 3500 or so Medics yet?


----------



## NJN

BLSBoy said:


> Jersey come out with one for the 3500 or so Medics yet?



Nope we still only have the first aider for $15 and the EMT-A for $25
I'll stick with a patch on my rear deck thank you very much.


----------



## Medic9

Spera said:


> New York is just boring.



What kills me is there is no AEMT-CC. We all start as EMTs but there are levels of care between EMT and EMTP


----------



## marineman

Ours are pretty boring as well. Hopefully this works right.


----------



## FF894

Spera said:


> New York is just boring.



I guess thats one motivating factor to go to EMTP school - get a new plate!


----------



## RailFan77

NJNewbie196 said:


> Nope we still only have the first aider for $15 and the EMT-A for $25
> I'll stick with a patch on my rear deck thank you very much.



I remember looking at the NJ MVC site and I think you can only get the plate here if you are a volley.


----------



## bstone

I don't think a plate like this exists in IL. I had to get the FF plate. But now that I live in MA I just sent in the form for the EMS plate. I wonder why they just put ES and not EMS. Weird.


----------



## Shishkabob

Texas has you ALL beat!

$8 new and $8 renewed;   (on top of the usual $45ish)


----------



## medic258

bstone said:


> I don't think a plate like this exists in IL. I had to get the FF plate. But now that I live in MA I just sent in the form for the EMS plate. I wonder why they just put ES and not EMS. Weird.



It is becasue of the vanity plates in Mass. All of the specialty plates have 2 letters to signify which plate they are. For example, RS ### is a Red Sox plate, VT### is a veteran plate, BS ### is a bronze star plate, etc, etc.


----------



## NJN

RailFan77 said:


> I remember looking at the NJ MVC site and I think you can only get the plate here if you are a volley.



Probably, why would Pros be so whacker ish.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum

Well its about time, i remember hearing my instructor telling us about this.


----------



## keco

This is KS' new tag.  Pretty bland but proud to sport one all the same.


----------



## A36

SC has 2: one for EMTs





and one for everybody


----------



## kymtgpro

Here is KYs.


----------



## TransportJockey

I like mine


----------



## lcffemt

EMS has their own plate:





Firefighters can get theirs as well:





or a IAFF plate:






Almost all PA plates now have the traditional blue, white, and yellow Pennsylvania tag color scheme.


----------



## AJ Hidell

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Wait, so are these to show support for EMS or to be issued to registered EMTs?


*FAIL* to CAL EMSA for not even bothering to address that question in the FAQ.

On the application, there is no question about your EMS affiliation, no space to fill in such information, and no instructions to attach certification copies.  Consequently, I suspect they will sell it to anyone silly enough to buy it.  Money is money.  But I'm interested to see if they actually get 7.500 people to buy it.  If not, so long.


----------



## Sapphyre

AJ, It's to support, among other things, PADs and education.  And, yes, they will issue them to anyone, just like the fire support plates, it's not to get you out of anything, doesn't make it ok to speed or anything like that.  That was addressed somewhere.


----------



## HasTy

I was also told that osme of the funds would go towards the improvement of "county" ER's I am not one hundred percent sure if that is true but if it is more power to them...


----------



## FoleyArtist

*gonna have to bump this.*







i hope this gets to 7500. i dunno how many Cali guys are on here and willing. but i'm a huge car guy and this would look great on my e36. plus hopefully keep me from getting pulled because of tint... then pop the hood... etc. lol. i sold my honda for this reason. and take my work for it my car isn't ricey w/pic to prove it. thanks everyone.


----------



## MrBrown

A set of personal plates shoot that's going to set you back about $400 US here ... closest thing you could get here would be something like this


----------



## scottmcleod

Hal9000 said:


> We recently got ours here in MT.
> 
> Anyway, here is ours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be better if it didn't have that ugly orange.



... The graphic designed either ripped off their state plate, and added random EMS vectors to that... OR

The graphic designer has a split personality, one being a child that has discovered photoshop, clip-art and shiny fonts!

(There's no sense of balance, proper typesetting, or "design" on that plate, unlike the ones from the OP, which are simple, clean, and attractive.)

... same goes for a few of the other ones that I've seen here. *cough*CursiveWindowsFonts*

You know, it'd cost them a couple hundred bucks to pay some graphic design student to help them properly lay out and format one that has a clean design that matches state plates, AND has a clear EMS affiliation.


----------



## exodus

I still like the cali ones... lol


----------



## Rob123

Spera said:


> New York is just boring.



There's a plate for Volunteer Ambulance Services.... it's just as boring.


----------



## wyoskibum

I didn't have one when I lived there, but here is what Wyoming's looks like







I do like the picture of the Tetons in the background.


----------



## Sasha

Rob123 said:


> There's a plate for Volunteer Ambulance Services.... it's just as boring.



Sorry, but when I saw that I would think it was just someone who really like vasaline or something.


----------



## exodus

Sasha said:


> Sorry, but when I saw that I would think it was just someone who really like vasaline or something.



HAHA!

tenchar


----------



## JB42

*Nh*

I really wish NH would do something like this for both EMS and Fire.


----------



## wyoskibum

wyoskibum said:


> I didn't have one when I lived there, but here is what Wyoming's looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the picture of the Tetons in the background.



Here is the fire plate:


----------



## bunkie

Washington doesn't have plates for EMS/EMT or Police. Only military, FD and dispatchers. :huh: Wonder who I can call to fix that.


----------



## FoleyArtist

:sad: don't think CA is gonna be getting those plates any time soon. only at 189 applicants.... wish it wasn't so.


----------



## Sapphyre

IDrive, I'd get them, but between paying for a divorce (including paying down some bills which he allowed to get past due), paying to move, and paying for a stupid speeding ticket (I WAS speeding, I admit) I just don't have the moola....


----------



## EMSLaw

NJN said:


> Nope we still only have the first aider for $15 and the EMT-A for $25
> I'll stick with a patch on my rear deck thank you very much.



Yeah, the Volly First Aid plate has a cross on it and says "First Aider" or something, and then there's an EMT plate with the star of life.  

Of course, we don't have EMT-A's anymore, and haven't for a while, IIRC.


----------



## nomofica

I'd like to see these plates in Alberta, tbh.


----------



## biggee72

EMSLaw said:


> Yeah, the Volly First Aid plate has a cross on it and says "First Aider" or something, and then there's an EMT plate with the star of life.
> 
> Of course, we don't have EMT-A's anymore, and haven't for a while, IIRC.



We don't have EMT-A's in NJ but my plates say EMT-A on them.  Turns out in NJ EMT-A means EMT-Ambulance.  Weird state we have here.  The plates were $25 but not sure if it cuts down on reg costs or not.


----------



## EMSLaw

biggee72 said:


> We don't have EMT-A's in NJ but my plates say EMT-A on them.  Turns out in NJ EMT-A means EMT-Ambulance.  Weird state we have here.  The plates were $25 but not sure if it cuts down on reg costs or not.



Yes, but EMT-A was replaced by EMT-Basic, and all EMT-As were phased out before January 1, 2000.  Or so says OEMS.  Apparently, there is some minor difference in the curriculum.

I guess the DMV or MVC or whatever they're calling themselves is a little behind the times.  A shock, really.


----------

